# Drivers ati con supporto ad AIGLX rilasciati!

## mambro

http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/23/1913239

 :Very Happy: 

Attendiamo l'ebuild aggiornata

----------

## CarloJekko

Avete notato che AMD ha rilasciato dei driver con supporto AIGLX?

Qui si possono trovare

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run

qui la fonte http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1

EDIT 1:

FINALMENTEEE!! Personalmente uso nvidia, ma moltissimi amici e parenti usavano la ati maledetta... finalmente supportano AIGLX, e tutto va a meraviglia !! basta aggiungere 

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

e

```

Section "ServerLayout"

.....

        Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

```

EDIT1 con una ati x700 ottengo delle prestazione ancora piuttosto mediocri comparate ad una nvidia 6600gt .... però è un inizio !

EDIT2 pare non funga con fusion-icon dato che non è selezionabile il metodo di rendering AIGLX. Beryl manager lo faceva andare...

Per risolvere si può usare questo script

```
#!/bin/bash

# Compiz wrapper, born as loader in Ubuntu Packages

#

# Based on:

#  Compiz Manager

#  Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian Lyngstøl <kristian@bohemians.org>

#

# Addons by Treviño (3v1n0) <trevi55@gmail.com>

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA

#

#

# Much of this code is based on Beryl code, also licensed under the GPL.

# This script will detect what options we need to pass to compiz to get it

# started, and start a default plugin and possibly window decorator.

## TODO

# Compare scripts with old beryl loader

# Fix bug loading this script on a gnome session [Fixed? Not for all! :/]

# Fix xfwc4 and others (maybe killall before - reporting needed!)

# in start_decorators (maybe) if $DECORATOR doesn't exist, use the first

#  available between the $STD_COMPDECORATORS decorators...

## Default Options - Setting these you can override wrapper defaults

# Set to yes to enable verbose (-v) by default.

VERBOSE="no"

# Default Compiz arguments. Others are added to this, and the configuration can

# override ALL arguments. You can pass compiz args also by command line

ARGS="--ignore-desktop-hints" # --replace

# Ditto for enviromental variables.

ENV=""

# Default plugins.

# Set it to empty to make the script use the best plugins for your environment

PLUGINS=""

# All the configuration plugins available, the first found in that order will be

# selected if not called by commandline or if not set using the CONFIGPLUGIN variable

CONFIGPLUGINS="ccp gconf ini"

# Default configuration plugin. Should probably be one of $CONFIGPLUGINS.

# This parameter will override any user command line argument

CONFIGPLUGIN=""

# Default plugins to enable on first CompizConfig init

# Unneeded if you have a good libccs global.xml file

DEFAULTCCSPLUGINS="decoration move resize cube rotate minimize zoom fade wobbly dbus png switcher scale place"

# Defines the decorator and arguments.

# Set it to empty to make the script use the best decorator for your environment

DECORATOR=""

DECORATORARGS=""

# Delay in seconds before we bring up the decorator(s)

# This avoids starting the decorator before the WM is up,

# even if it shouldn't be a problem.

DELAY="1.5"

# Set to "no" to pipe all decorator error messages to /dev/null

DECOERRORS="no"

# Internal, used to process options.

TASK="normal"

# No indirect by default

INDIRECT=1

# Set compiz default library directory

COMPIZPLUGINDIR="/usr/lib/compiz/"

# Set compiz executable

COMPIZ="/usr/bin/compiz.real"

# Set your default Fallback win manager (if the wrapper can't set one for you!)

FALLBACK_WINMANAGER=""

# Set to yes to enable logging (-l) by default.

LOG="no"

# Define the file in wich log all the events (if enabled)

LOGFILE="/tmp/compiz.log"

# Echos the arguments if verbose

function verbose

{

   if [ "x$VERBOSE" = "xyes" ]; then

      echo -ne "$*"

   fi

   if [ "x$LOG" = "xyes" ]; then

      touch "$LOGFILE"

      if ! (echo "$*" | grep -qw "present\|sleeping\|Screen"); then

         echo -ne "[$(date +"%H:%M:%S")] " >> "$LOGFILE"

      fi

      echo -ne "$*" >> "$LOGFILE"

   fi

}

# Integrate the lists of plugins and args without creating duplications

function add_argument

{

   value="$1"

   if ! (echo "$ARGS" | grep -qw -- "$value"); then

      ARGS="$ARGS $value"

      case $value in

         --replace) REPLACEWM="yes" ;;

         --use-copy) USECOPY="yes" ;;

         --force-fglrx) FORCEFGLRX="yes" ;;

      esac

      return 0

   fi

   return 1

}

### System checks

# These are used for checking what hardware and software we're dealing with,

# so we can decide what options to pass to compiz, if it's even possible to

# start compiz.

# Check wether the composite extension is present

function check_composite

{

   verbose "Checking for Composite extension: "

   if xdpyinfo -queryExtensions | grep -q Composite ; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n";

      return 1;

   fi

}

function check_xdamage

{

   verbose "Checking for XDamage extension: "

   if xdpyinfo -queryExtensions | grep -q DAMAGE ; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n";

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Check for existence if NV-GLX

function check_nvidia

{

   verbose "Checking for nVidia: "

   if xdpyinfo | grep -q NV-GLX ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Check for existence of Intel Mesa DRI

function check_intel

{

   verbose "Checking for Intel: "

   if glxinfo 2> /dev/null | grep -q "Mesa DRI Intel(R)"; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Detects if Xgl is running

function check_xgl

{

   verbose "Checking for Xgl: "

   if xvinfo | grep -q Xgl ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Check for presence of FBConfig

function check_fbconfig

{

   verbose "Checking for FBConfig: "

   if glxinfo 2> /dev/null | grep -q GLX_SGIX_fbconfig ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Check for TFP

function check_tfp

{

   verbose "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: "

   if [ `glxinfo 2>/dev/null | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap -c` -gt 2 ] ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      if [ "$INDIRECT" -eq 0 ]; then

         unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT

         INDIRECT=1

         return 1;

      else

         verbose "Trying again with indirect rendering:\n";

         INDIRECT=0

         export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

         check_tfp;

         return $?

      fi

   fi

}

# Check for non power of two texture support

function check_npot_texture

{

   verbose "Checking for non power of two support: "

   if glxinfo 2> /dev/null | egrep -q '(GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two|GL_NV_texture_rectangle|GL_EXT_texture_rectangle|GL_ARB_texture_rectangle)' ; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "Not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

function check_xsync

{

   verbose "Checking for XSync extension: ";

   if xdpyinfo -queryExtensions | grep -q SYNC ; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n" ;

   fi

}

function check_bad_driver

{

   verbose "Checking for Unsupported sessions: ";

   xorg_log=$(xset q|grep "Log file"|awk '{print $3}')

   if [ -n "$xorg_log" ] && egrep -q "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+(nv|vga|vesa)_drv\.so" "$xorg_log"; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0

   else

      verbose "not present. \n" ;

      return 1

   fi

}

function check_texture_copy

{

   verbose "Checking for copy texture support: "

   if glxinfo 2> /dev/null | grep -qw 'GL_EXT_bgra' && 

      glxinfo 2> /dev/null | grep -qw 'GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp\|GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp'; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "Not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Counts how many screens we have, and the base value for DISPLAY=

# so we can easily start one decorator per screen

function check_multiscreen

{

   SCREENS=$(xdpyinfo | grep "screen #" | wc -l)

   verbose "Detected $SCREENS screen(s)\n";

   if [ "$SCREENS" == "1" ]; then return 0; fi;

   verbose "Multiscreen enviromental detection: \n"

   DISPLAYBASE=$(xdpyinfo | grep name\ of\ display | sed 's/.* display: *//' | sed 's/\..*//')

   verbose "\tDetected $DISPLAYBASE as the base of the DISPLAY variable\n";

   SCREENNUMBERS=$(xdpyinfo | grep "screen #" | sed -r 's/screen #(.):/\1/')

   for a in $SCREENNUMBERS ; do

      MULTIDISPLAY[$a]=${DISPLAYBASE}.$a

      verbose "\tMULTIDISPLAY[$a] set to: ${MULTIDISPLAY[$a]}\n";

   done

}

function possible_check

{

   if [ "$1" = "1" ]; then

      echo "Fatal: Failed test: $2";

      return 1;

   fi

   return 0;

}

# Returns true if we think it's actually possible to start compiz

function check_possible

{

   POSSIBLE="1"

   if [ "$XGL" = "0" ]; then POSSIBLE=0; return 0; fi

   if ( [ "x$USECOPY" = "xyes" ] || [ "x$FORCEFGLRX" = "xyes" ] ); then

      if ! possible_check "$TEXTURECOPY" "copy texture not available"; then return 1; fi

   else

      if ! possible_check "$TFP" "texture_from_pixmap support"; then return 1; fi

   fi

   if ! possible_check "$NPOT" "non-power-of-two texture support"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$FBCONFIG" "FBConfig"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$COMPOSITE" "Composite extension"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$XDAMAGE" "XDamage extension"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$XSYNC" "XSync extension"; then return 1; fi

   POSSIBLE="0";

   return 0;

}

### Work functions

# Builds a new-line seperated string of enviromental variables we might want

function build_env

{

   if [ $NVIDIA -eq 0 ]; then

      ENV="__GL_YIELD=NOTHING"

   fi

   if [ $INDIRECT -eq 0 ]; then

      ENV="$ENV LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1"

   fi

   if [ $INTEL -eq 0 ]; then

      ENV="$ENV INTEL_BATCH=1"

   fi

   if [ $XGL -eq 0 ]; then

      if [ -f /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa ]; then

         ENV="$ENV LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa"

         verbose "Enabling Xgl with nVidia drivers...\n"

      fi

      if [ -f /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa ]; then

         ENV="$ENV LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa"

         verbose "Enabling Xgl with fglrx ATi drivers...\n"

      fi

   fi

   case "$DE" in

      KDE)

         ENV="$ENV KDEWM=$0";;

      GNOME)

         ENV="$ENV WINDOW_MANAGER=$0";;

   esac

}

# Builds the argument list

function build_args

{

   if [ "$USECOPY" != "yes" ]; then

      if [ $NVIDIA = 0 ] && [ $XGL != 0 ] && [ $INDIRECT != 0 ]; then

         add_argument "--loose-binding"

      elif [ $INDIRECT = 0 ]; then

         add_argument "--indirect-rendering"

      fi

   fi

}

# Prints usage

function usage

{

   if [ -n "$1" ]; then

      echo -e "The $1 option needs an argument!\n"

   fi

   echo "Usage: $0 [-r <env|args>] [-v]  [-h] [-d] [-w] [-c <decorator> ]"

   echo -e "       [ options ] [ plugins ]"

   echo -e "-r\t outputs recommended values for either enviromental variables"

   echo -e "  \t  or arguments."

   echo -e "-v\t Verbose: Output the result of each individual test"

   echo -e "-l\t Log: Enable logging of all the verbose events in $LOGFILE"

   echo -e "-h\t Display this message"

   echo -e "-d\t Dry run: Do everything, but don't start."

   echo -e "-w\t Only start default window decorator(s). One per screen."

   echo -e "-c\t Restart using the passed window decorator(s). One per screen."

   echo -e "options\t Pass to compiz any option given by --help."

   echo -e "plugins\t Enable any compiz plugin, generally you can set (overriding default)"

   echo -e "       \t  one of the configuration plugins [${CONFIGPLUGINS// /, }]"

   if [ -n "$1" ]; then

      exit 1

   else

      exit 0

   fi

}

# Parses options

function parse_options

{

   while [ "$#" -gt "0" ]; do

      case "$1" in

         -h) usage ;;

         -r)

            TASK="RECOMMEND"

            if [ "$2" == "env" ]; then

               REC="env"

            elif [ "$2" == "args" ]; then

               REC="args"

            elif [ "$2" == "both" ]; then

               REC="both"

            else

               usage $1

            fi

            shift ;;

         -v) VERBOSE="yes" ;;

         -l)

            LOG="yes"

            if (touch "$LOGFILE") 2> /dev/null; then

               STDOUTPUT="$LOGFILE"

               ERROUTPUT="$LOGFILE"

               verbose "Enabled logging in $LOGFILE\n"

            else

               echo "I can't log in $LOGFILE"

            fi ;;

         -d) DRY="yes" ;;

         -w) TASK="WINDOWDECORATOR" ;;

         -c)

            if [ -n "$2" ]; then

               DECORATOR="$2"

               DECORATORARGS="--replace"

               shift

            else

               usage $1

            fi ;;

         *) if [ $TASK != "WINDOWDECORATOR" ]; then

            case "$1" in

               --help|--version)

                  $COMPIZ $1

                  exit 0 ;;

               --sm-client-id)

                  if [ -n "$2" ]; then

                     SESSION_FLAG="yes"

                     add_argument "$1"

                     if [ $? = 0 ]; then

                        add_argument "$2"

                        verbose "Adding compiz option $1 $2 to command line\n"

                     fi

                     shift

                  else

                     usage $1

                  fi ;;

               --*)

                  add_argument "$1"

                  if [ $? = 0 ]; then

                     verbose "Adding compiz option $1 to command line\n"

                  fi ;;

               *)

                  if ! (echo "$PLUGINS" | grep -qw -- "$1") &&

                     ! (echo "$CONFIGPLUGINS" | grep -qw -- "$1") &&

                     [ -f "$COMPIZPLUGINDIR/lib${1}.so" ]; then

                     PLUGINS="$PLUGINS $1"

                     verbose "Adding compiz plugin $1 to command line\n"

                  elif (echo "$CONFIGPLUGINS" | grep -qw -- "$1") &&

                       [ -z $CONFIGPLUGIN ]; then

                     CONFIGPLUGIN="$1"

                     verbose "Adding compiz config plugin $1 to command line\n"

                  fi ;;

            esac

         fi ;;

      esac

      shift

   done

   if [ "x$SESSION_FLAG" != "xyes" ]; then

      add_argument "--sm-disable"

   fi

}

####

# Execute checks, if necesarry.

function check_everything

{

   if ! check_bad_driver; then

      check_nvidia

      NVIDIA=$?

      check_xgl

      XGL=$?

      check_fbconfig

      FBCONFIG=$?

      check_tfp

      TFP=$?

      check_texture_copy

      TEXTURECOPY=$?

      check_intel

      INTEL=$?

      check_npot_texture

      NPOT=$?

      check_composite

      COMPOSITE=$?

      check_xdamage

      XDAMAGE=$?

      check_xsync

      XSYNC=$?

      check_multiscreen

   else

      echo "Fatal: Compiz can't be ran using VESA or VGA divers."

      exit 1;

   fi

}

###

# Check if a directory exists; creates it if it doesn't, returns false if the

# path isn't a directory.

function require_dir

{

   if ! [ -a "$1" ]; then

      verbose "Creating directory $1\n";

      mkdir $1;

   fi

   if [ ! -d $1 ]; then

      echo "Warning: $1 exists but isn't a directory.";

      return 1;

   fi

   return 0;

}

###

# Let's get this show started!

function start_compiz

{

   if [ -n "$ENV" ]; then

      verbose "Exporting: $ENV \n"

      export $ENV

   fi

   if [ "x$REPLACEWM" != "xyes" ] && [ "x$DRY" != "xyes" ]; then

      if [ -n "$COMPIZRUNNING" ]; then

         echo "Compiz is already running, you should use the --replace option to override it"

         exit 0

      elif [ -n "$WMRUNNING" ]; then

         echo "There is already the $RUNNING_WIN_MANAGER win manager running, you should use the --replace option to override it"

         exit 0

      fi

   fi

   if  ! (run_command $COMPIZ $ARGS $PLUGINS); then

      if  [ -n "$FALLBACK_WINMANAGER" ]; then

         if run_command $FALLBACK_WINMANAGER; then

            exit 0;

         else

            echo "Fatal: Can't run $FALLBACK_WINMANAGER"

            exit 1;

         fi

      else

         echo "No fallback winmanager found/set"

      fi

   fi

}

####

# Starts one decorator per screen

function start_decorators

{

   if ( [ -z "$DECORATOR" ] && [ -z "$RUNNING_COMPDECORATOR" ] ); then

   case "$DE" in

      KDE)

         DECORATOR="kde-window-decorator"

         DECORATORARGS="--replace"

      ;;

      GNOME)

         DECORATOR="gtk-window-decorator"

         DECORATORARGS="--replace"

      ;;

      *)

         DECORATOR="gtk-window-decorator" #emerald?

         DECORATORARGS="--replace"

      ;;

   esac

   fi

   # WORKAROUND -_-

   for process in /proc/[0-9]*/cmdline; do

      if grep -wq "gnome-wm" "$process" 2> /dev/null; then

         pid=$(expr "$process" : "/proc/\([0-9]\+\)/cmdline")

         if [ -n "$pid" ]; then

            kill -9 "$pid" 2> /dev/null

         fi

      fi

   done

   

   if [ -z "$(which $DECORATOR)" ]; then return 1; fi

   if [ "$DECOERRORS" = "no" ]; then

      OLDERROUTPUT="$ERROUTPUT"

      ERROUTPUT="/dev/null"

   fi

   if [ "$SCREENS" == "1" ]; then

      verbose "Starting delayed $DECORATOR in the background: "

      verbose "sleeping $DELAY...\n"

      if [ "x$DRY" = "xyes" ]; then return 0; fi

      (sleep $DELAY &&

       run_command $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS) &

   else

      verbose "Starting delayed $DECORATOR for all screens: \n"

      OLDDISPLAY="$DISPLAY"

      for a in $SCREENNUMBERS; do

         verbose "\t Screen $a: "

         verbose "sleeping $DELAY...\n"

         if [ "x$DRY" != "xyes" ]; then

            (sleep $DELAY && \

             export DISPLAY=${MULTIDISPLAY[$a]} && \

             run_command $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS) &

         fi

      done

      export DISPLAY="$OLDDISPLAY"

   fi

   if [ "$DECOERRORS" = "no" ]; then

      ERROUTPUT="$OLDERROUTPUT"

   fi

}

function check_desktopmanager

{

   if (pidof "startkde" &> /dev/null) ||

      (pidof "ksplash" &> /dev/null) ||

      (pidof "start_kdeinit" &> /dev/null) ||

      (kcheckrunning 2> /dev/null); then

      DE="KDE"

      DEFAULTDECORATOR="kwin"

      DEFAULTDECORATORARGS="--replace"

   elif (pidof "gnome-session" &> /dev/null) ||

        (pidof "gnome-settings-daemon" &> /dev/null) ||

        (pidof "gnome-panel" &> /dev/null); then

      DE="GNOME"

      DEFAULTDECORATOR="metacity"

      DEFAULTDECORATORARGS="--replace"

   elif pidof "xfce4-session" &> /dev/null; then

      DE="Xfce"

      DEFAULTDECORATOR="xfwm4"

      DEFAULTDECORATORARGS=""

   elif pidof "WindowMaker" &> /dev/null; then

      DE="WindowMaker"

      DEFAULTDECORATOR="wmaker"

      DEFAULTDECORATORARGS=""

   elif pidof "enlightenment_sys" &> /dev/null; then

      DE="enlightenment"

      DEFAULTDECORATOR="enlightenment"

      DEFAULTDECORATORARGS=""

   elif pidof "fbrun" &> /dev/null; then

      DE="fluxbox"

      DEFAULTDECORATOR="fluxbox"

      DEFAULTDECORATORARGS=""

   fi

   if  [ -n "$DE" ]; then

      verbose "Found $DE desktop environment running...\n"

   fi

}

function check_winmanager

{

   STD_WMs="beryl compiz compiz.real metacity kwin xfwm4 wmaker fluxbox blackbox openbox icewm enlightenment"

   for wm in $STD_WMs; do

      if pidof $wm &> /dev/null; then

         RUNNING_WIN_MANAGER="$wm"

         break;

      fi

   done

   if ! (xdpyinfo | grep -q "^focus:[ ]\+PointerRoot$"); then

      WMRUNNING="true"

   fi

   STD_COMPDECORATORS="gtk-window-decorator kde-window-decorator emerald yawd"

   for deco in $STD_COMPDECORATORS; do

      if pidof $deco &> /dev/null; then

         RUNNING_COMPDECORATOR="$deco"

         break;

      fi

   done

   

   if [ -n "$RUNNING_WIN_MANAGER" ]; then

      verbose "Found running windows manager: $RUNNING_WIN_MANAGER\n"

   fi

   if [ -n "$DE" ] && [ -z "$FALLBACK_WINMANAGER" ]; then

      FALLBACK_WINMANAGER="$DEFAULTDECORATOR $DEFAULTDECORATORARG"

   fi

   if (echo $RUNNING_WIN_MANAGER | grep -qw "$(basename $COMPIZ)"); then #compiz\|compiz\.real

      COMPIZRUNNING="true"

      verbose "Compiz is already running in this environment\n"

   else

      unset COMPIZRUNNING

      if [ -n "$RUNNING_WIN_MANAGER" ] && [ -z "$FALLBACK_WINMANAGER" ]; then

         FALLBACK_WINMANAGER="$RUNNING_WIN_MANAGER" # --replace ?

      fi

   fi

   if  [ -n "$FALLBACK_WINMANAGER" ]; then

      verbose "Setting fallback windows manager to $FALLBACK_WINMANAGER\n"

   fi

}

function set_config_plugin

{

   if ( [ -n "$CONFIGPLUGIN" ] && [ -f "$COMPIZPLUGINDIR/lib${CONFIGPLUGIN}.so" ] ); then

      verbose "Loading the $CONFIGPLUGIN settings interface\n"

   else

      for plugin in $CONFIGPLUGINS; do

         if [ -f "$COMPIZPLUGINDIR/lib${plugin}.so" ]; then

            CONFIGPLUGIN="$plugin"

            verbose "Loading the $plugin settings interface\n"

            break;

         fi

      done

   fi

   if [ "$CONFIGPLUGIN" = "gconf" ]; then

      PLUGINS=${PLUGINS//glib/}

      CONFIGPLUGIN="glib gconf"

   fi

#    if [ "$CONFIGPLUGIN" = "ccp" ]; then

#       # Set default compizconfig configuration; disabled by default

#       set_default_ccs

#    fi

   PLUGINS="$CONFIGPLUGIN $PLUGINS"

}

function set_default_ccs

{

   # Not needed if is set a proper global.xml file in libcompizconfig

   CCSDEFCONFIG="~/.compizconfig/Default.ini"

   

   if [ ! -f "$CCSDEFCONFIG" ]; then

      mkdir -p $CCSDEFCONFIG

      touch "$CCSDEFCONFIG"

   fi

   if ! (grep -q "as_____plugin_enabled" $CCSDEFCONFIG); then

      for plugin in $DEFAULTCCSPLUGINS; do

         echo "[$plugin]" > $CCSDEFCONFIG

         echo "as_____plugin_enabled = true" > $CCSDEFCONFIG

         echo "" > $CCSDEFCONFIG

      done

   fi

}

function run_command

{

   verbose Executing: "$*" "\n"

   if [ "x$DRY" = "xyes" ]; then return 0; fi

   if [ -n "$STDOUTPUT" ] && [ -n "$ERROUTPUT" ]; then

      $* 1>> $STDOUTPUT 2>> $ERROUTPUT

   elif [ -n "$STDOUTPUT" ] && [ -z "$ERROUTPUT" ]; then

      $* 1>> $STDOUTPUT

   elif [ -z "$STDOUTPUT" ] && [ -n "$ERROUTPUT" ]; then

      $* 2>> $ERROUTPUT

   else

      $*

   fi

   return $?

}

####################

# Execution begins here.

# First get options, check for configuration

# Check everything if necesarry, build the enviroment and arguments

# and eventually select a task.

parse_options "$@"

if [ -z "$NOCHECKS" ]; then check_everything; fi

###

# This is the master-test, it has to be done last.

if [ -z "$POSSIBLE" ]; then check_possible

else verbose "Skipping \"possible\" test, using stored value.\n"; fi

# No need to continue if we've determined it's not possible to start anyway

if [ $POSSIBLE != "0" ]; then

   echo "Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system."

   exit 1;

else

   verbose "Checks indicate compiz should work on your system\n"

fi

####

# Builds the enviromental variables list and argument list based

# on the result of the checks

check_desktopmanager

check_winmanager

case "$TASK" in

   RECOMMEND)

      if [ "x$REC"  = "xenv" ]; then

         build_env

         echo -e $ENV;

      elif [ "x$REC" = "xargs" ]; then

         build_args

         echo -e $ARGS

      elif [ "x$REC" = "xboth" ]; then

         build_args

         build_env

         set_config_plugin

         echo -e $ARGS $PLUGINS

         echo -e $ENV

      fi

      if [ $POSSIBLE != "0" ]; then return 1; fi

      ;;

   WINDOWDECORATOR)

      start_decorators

      ;;

   *)

      build_args

      build_env

      set_config_plugin

      start_decorators

      start_compiz

   ;;

esac
```

dovrebbe fungere.. ciao!!

----------

## djinnZ

è meraviglioso... ma non vedo il supporto per la mia stramaledetta 200M  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quando ho capito però la strada per i driver ati è ancora lunga ed in salita. è vero, ora c'è il supporto ad aiglx, però in molti si lamentano del fatto che con Xgl funzionasse meglio. Inoltre hanno da tempo immemorabile un grossissimo problema con il direct rendering. se uno entra ed esce dalla sessione non c'è più. bisogna rimuovere il modulo e poi reinserirlo. è un po' uno sbattimento.

----------

## ercoppa

Su Ubuntu (su gentoo tengo gli open) li ho porvati, vanno, se attivate Compiz Fusion le prestazioni non sono un granchè, in alcune situazione persino peggio degli open   :Rolling Eyes:   Però è un inizio, io ho fiducia.

----------

## CarloJekko

SI  DOVREBBE FARE IL MERGE DEL MIO 3ED

----------

## lavish

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> SI  DOVREBBE FARE IL MERGE DEL MIO 3ED

 

Merge effettuato. CarloJekko, sei in ritardo di tre giorni rispetto al CapsLock Day

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *mambro wrote:*   

> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/23/1913239
> 
> Attendiamo l'ebuild aggiornata

 

attendo eccome!!!!!!!!

anzi... mo' faccio un sync e vediamo se per caso qualche anima pia ci abbia già pensato

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/23/1913239
> 
> Attendiamo l'ebuild aggiornata 
> 
> attendo eccome!!!!!!!!
> ...

 

credo che sia altamente improbabile, neanche sul sito dell'ati è stato lasciato nulla detto... per scaricare i driver si deve per foza usare un link non visibile sul sito.

Comunque è facile farselo da se, basta cambiare solo il valore del driver in un ebuild esistente.

----------

## comio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*    *mambro wrote:*   http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/23/1913239
> 
> Attendiamo l'ebuild aggiornata 
> 
> attendo eccome!!!!!!!!
> ...

 

cercate sul bugzilla bugs.gentoo.org ati-drivers.

ciao

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> per scaricare i driver si deve per foza usare un link non visibile sul sito. 

 

Beh è normale in quanto versione "non stabile". In questi casi io consulto il wiki non ufficiale http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/8.42.3

----------

## CarloJekko

velocissimi

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196820

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> velocissimi
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196820

 

scusate... sono decisamente incompetente in questi casi...

in questo caso cosa dovrei fare?

ho visto che hanno fatto l'ebuild (se ho ben capito).

e... ehm... quindi?

esattamente che cosa dovrei fare per installarmi questi ultra-sciccosi drivers?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

scarichi l'ebuild e lo metti in un'overlay locale.

fai il digest e poi lo emergi.

per fare un overlay metti in make.conf: PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

nella dir /usr/local/portage crei un tree come in portage: x11-drivers/ati-drivers/

dentro gli metti l'ebuild chiamato: ati-drivers-versioneDelPacchetto.ebuild

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   velocissimi
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196820 
> 
> scusate... sono decisamente incompetente in questi casi...
> ...

 

Come installare ebuild che ancora non sono stai inseriti in portage.

Prima cosa dobbiamo impostare questa variabile nel file /etc/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=”/usr/local/portage”
```

si può modificare anche la directory non è detto che debba essere quella, ma di solito si è quella

controlliamo che la directory esista, altrimenti la creiamo

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage
```

Il nostro portage personale è stato creato però è vuoto, questa è la procedura da seguire per inserire un ebuild esterno.

Decidere in che categoria mettere l’ebuild, se lo state scaricando da https://bugs.gentoo.org allora ci sarà scritta già la categoria.

```
 # cd /usr/local/portage

 # mkdir media-tv (esempio)
```

Creiamo anche la cartella con il nome del programma

```
# cd media-tv

 # mkdir kdetv (esempio)
```

Copiamo l’ebuild nella cartella

```
# cp /posizione/dell/ebuild/kdetv-x.x.ebuild kdetv
```

Ora facciamo il digest del nostro ebuild

```
 # ebuild kdetv/kdetv-x.x.ebuild digest
```

A questo punto l’ebuild è pronto per essere emerso, controllare la presenza di eventuali KEYWORDS oppure mask, e poi dare un bel emerge.

----------

## darkmanPPT

grazie grazie!!!

ecco cosa mi mancava...

il digest!

fino ai passi precedenti c'ero già arrivato... mi mancava quest'ultima cosa!

ehehehehe

grazie davvero!!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Bastava usare google http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds  :Wink: 

----------

## manang

ma mi da questo errore:

```

Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-powermode-opt-path.patch

 *   ( ati-powermode-opt-path.patch )

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_unpack

 *                   ebuild.sh, line  811:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *   ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild, line  138:  Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-powermode-opt-path.patch'

 *               eutils.eclass, line  161:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *manang wrote:*   

> *

 

stesso anche per me..  :Sad: 

guardo con google... ehehehe... magari qualcuno sa come fare

beh...io ci ho copiato il file da quello che avevo già in portage..

----------

## CarloJekko

nella cartella in cui si trova l'ebuild, controllate che ci sia la cartella files/, e li dentro ci siano tutti i files di patch che cerca... Se non ci sono inseriteceli e rifate il digest

----------

## darkmanPPT

sigh, a me non va...

cioè, se abilito aiglx e il composite su xorg.conf non mi parte kdm e il server grafico in generale.

se lo disabilito ed entro scopro con mia somma gioia che, per esempio:

```
glxinfo

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

ma

```
slocate libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

```

boh... ci penso un po'  :Sad: 

----------

## manang

quindi per abilitare l'aiglx cosa bisogna fare?

e come mi accorgo che tutto sta funzionando?grazie ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> sigh, a me non va...
> 
> cioè, se abilito aiglx e il composite su xorg.conf non mi parte kdm e il server grafico in generale.
> 
> se lo disabilito ed entro scopro con mia somma gioia che, per esempio:
> ...

 

eselect opengl set ati l'hai dato?

----------

## ercoppa

Su ubuntu io per risolvere quel problema ho dato:

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
```

probabile che con eselect eviti di fare questo

----------

## canduc17

Tutto fantastico, ma non ho capito sti benedetti driver quali schede supportano...Qualcuno mi sà dare un link dell'elenco con le schede supportate?

La mia stramaledetta Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 lo è?

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> La mia stramaledetta Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 lo è?

 

Si.

----------

## canduc17

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *canduc17 wrote:*   La mia stramaledetta Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 lo è? Si.

 

Bazza.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

per caso sapete se la ATI X1600 Mobility è supportata?

----------

## earcar

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> per caso sapete se la ATI X1600 Mobility è supportata?

 

Non ufficialmente, ma a me ha funzionato  :Smile: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   per caso sapete se la ATI X1600 Mobility è supportata? 
> 
> Non ufficialmente, ma a me ha funzionato 

 

Grazie, allora proverò  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canduc17

Qualcuno mi può dire dove trovare la patch:

```
ati-powermode-opt-path.patch
```

 che non la trovo da nessuna parte?

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova nella dir dell'ebuild nel portage tree sotto files.

```
ls /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/

09ati                            ati-drivers-8.35.5-2.6.20.patch

8.37.6                           atieventsd.init

8.40.4                           atieventsd.rc6

ati-drivers-2.6.19.patch         ati-powermode-opt-path.patch

ati-drivers-2.6.20.patch         ati-powermode.sh.patch

ati-drivers-8.35.5-2.6.19.patch  libGL.la.in

```

----------

## canduc17

Ma possibile che solo io non ci salto mai fuori?!

Dunque, per sto cavolo di ebuild mancano patch a bizzeffe; di seguito ho riportato le directory in grassetto ed i file in blu.

Da quello che ho capito lanciando un trilione di volte l'emerge di sti ati-drivers, la strutturazione delle directory e le posizioni dei file devono essere queste (partendo dalla directory /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers):|- - - > ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild

|- - - > Manifest

|- - - > files|- - - > 8.42.3| - - - > ati-drivers-8.42.3-warnings.patch| - - - > ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch| - - - > ati-drivers-2.6.23-2.patch|- - - > ati-powermode-opt-path.patch|- - - > digest-ati-drivers-8.42.3E' un bel casino...e non so ancora se ho finito di inserire file...

Ecco la provenienza dei file che ho appena scritto (nell'ordine in cui portage mi diceva che mancavano):ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild: preso da bugs.gentoo.org, esattamente qui, riga con data 2007-10-27 09:36;

ati-powermode-opt-path.patch: copiato da /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/;ati-drivers-8.42.3-warnings.patch: per ottenere questo ho fatto un maccheggio strano; siccome non sapevo dove andarlo a pescare, ho copiato /usr/portage/x11-drivers/zti-drivers/files/8.40.4/ati-drivers-8.40.4-warnings.patch nella mia cartella e l'ho rinominato. Ho fatto bene? Non lo so, ma non avevo altre idee...ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch: preso da bugs.gentoo.org, esattamente qui, riga con data 2007-10-24 14:35;ati-drivers-2.6.23-2.patch: preso da bugs.gentoo.org, esattamente qui, riga con data 2007-10-24 15:02;Ora, può qualche semidio della programmazione dirmi perchè, quando lancio

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

mi viene risposto

```
...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run size ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/extra

 * Applying ati-drivers-8.42.3-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/temp/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch-15037.out

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild, line 170:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Patch: ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3:

 * Failed Patch: ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/temp/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch-15037.out

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild, line 170:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Patch: ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/' 
```

  :Question: 

Dove stratacavolo sbaglio? Perchè non trova quest'ennesima patch che in realtà è dove dovrebbe essere? Mi sono anche compilato il kernel 2.6.23 per farlo contento...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

 *Quote:*   

> Failed Patch: ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch !

 

Il problema non è che non la trova, ma che la patch in questione non si applica.

----------

## canduc17

Bene.

Allora io la tolgo dalla directory 8.42.3 e rifaccio il digest:

```
candooc canduc # ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

candooc canduc #
```

Rilancio la compilazione e...

```
...

* Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/extra

 * Applying ati-drivers-8.42.3-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch

 *   ( ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch )

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild, line 170:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 161:   Called die

 *

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3:

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch

 *   ( ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch )

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   ati-drivers-8.42.3.ebuild, line 170:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.42.3/ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 161:   Called die

 *

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *
```

Mi sembra un cane che si morde la coda...  :Sad: 

Cosa posso fare???

----------

## darkmanPPT

io nella cartella "files" ho:

```
ls

09ati                     ati-drivers-2.6.20.patch    ati-drivers-8.35.5-2.6.19.patch  ati-powermode-opt-path.patch  atieventsd.rc6             libGL.la.in

8.42.3                    ati-drivers-2.6.23-2.patch  ati-drivers-8.35.5-2.6.20.patch  ati-powermode.sh.patch        digest-ati-drivers-8.42.3

ati-drivers-2.6.19.patch  ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch    ati-drivers-8.42.3.patch         atieventsd.init               fglrx-842-2623.patch

```

... domanda idiota.. ma ti sei ricordato di fare il digest ogni volta che cancelli qualche file?

beh.. cmq con questi files funziona.

controlla di averli

probabilmente te ne serviranno anche di meno. però sicuramente così va.

se hai domande su dove ho trovato alcuni files.. fai pure!  :Wink: 

spero di esserti stato utile

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto il digest ogni volta che facevo un minimo cambiamento, prima di lanciare la compilazione...

Vuoi dire che tu non hai una directory 8.42.3 e che hai cacciato tutta quella roba il /files e basta? Io ho creato quella cartella perchè lui mi diceva che cercava le patch lì dentro...

Sì, se mi dici dove li hai presi mi fai un favore...

----------

## canduc17

Allora, sono riuscito a far partire la compilazione: il problema è che il file ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch su bugs.gentoo.org non va bene, bisogna utilizzare quello nel portage tree, e precisamente quello sotto /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.40.4.

Però, naturalmente non è finita...adesso mi fà così:

```
candooc canduc # emerge -v ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3  USE="acpi (-multilib)" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run size ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/extra

 * Applying ati-drivers-8.42.3-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-drivers-2.6.23-2.patch ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'fglrx_pci_suspend':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:849: warning: passing argument 1 of 'firegl_pci_save_state' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'fglrx_pci_resume':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:891: warning: passing argument 1 of 'firegl_pci_restore_state' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_check_pci':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2041: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:481)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pci_find_slot':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2907: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:481)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pte_phys_addr_str':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3595: warning: too few arguments for format

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3595: warning: too few arguments for format

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:577: warning: 'firegl_smp_func_parameter_wrap' defined but not used

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo'

 * Building fgl_glxgears

 * Building fglrx_gamma lib

 * Building fglrx_gamma util

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_ati-drivers-8.42.3-13498.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

candooc canduc #
```

Cosa diavolo significa?!

Nel file di log ci sono solo le sei righe postate qui sù...

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, la cartella che dici tu c'è (se noti)

dentro ci sono i seguenti files:

```

ls 8.42.3/

ati-drivers-8.42.3-warnings.patch
```

che ho avuto copiando da /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/8.40.2/

ho rinominato il file in questione con *8.42.3*

ho copiato dentro la cartella files di /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-driver/ tutte le patch postate nel sito.

poi ho copiato, sempre là dentro, tutti i files che c'erano in /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/

poi ho fatto il digest

e poi ho emerso  :Wink: 

.... ora guardo il tuo errore... 

e vedo se riesco a darti una mano

-------------------------------------------

ma scusa.. tu stai usando per caso il kernel 2.6.23?

(perchè c'è scritto che non funziona...)

probabilmente le patch postate su bugzilla saranno fatte apposta... ma ti consiglio di non usarlo

----------

## canduc17

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ma scusa.. tu stai usando per caso il kernel 2.6.23?
> 
> (perchè c'è scritto che non funziona...) 

 

E dove è scritto? Io ho compilato APPOSTA il 2.6.23 perchè le patch fanno tutte riferimento a questa versione del kernel...

Anzi, la ati-drivers-2.6.23.patch è anche nel portage tree, nella cartella 8.40.4...

Proverò anche con il 2.6.22, ma perchè con la versione dopo non dovrebbe funzionare?

----------

## Onip

```

* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  8.27.10-r1 (~)8.28.8 (~)8.29.6-r99[2] (~)8.30.3-r99[2] (~)8.31.5-r90[2] 8.32.5 (~)8.32.5-r90[2] (~)8.32.5-r91[2] (~)8.33.6 (~)8.33.6-r1 (~)8.33.6-r90[2] (~)8.33.6-r91[2] (~)8.34.8 (~)8.34.8-r90[2] 8.35.5 (~)8.35.5-r90[2] (~)8.36.5 (~)8.36.5-r90[2] (~)8.36.5-r91[2] (~)8.37.6 (~)8.37.6-r1 (~)8.37.6-r90[2] (~)8.38.6-r11[2] (~)8.38.6-r12[2] 8.39.4 8.40.4 (~)8.40.4-r11[2] (~)8.42.3[1] (~)8.42.3-r10[2]

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

[1] (layman/je/fro)

[2] (layman/sabayon)

```

Volevo solo segnalare che l'ebuild è presente nell'overlay sabayon. Potreste provare quello...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   ma scusa.. tu stai usando per caso il kernel 2.6.23?
> 
> (perchè c'è scritto che non funziona...)  
> 
> E dove è scritto? Io ho compilato APPOSTA il 2.6.23 perchè le patch fanno tutte riferimento a questa versione del kernel...
> ...

 

preso da Phoronix

 *Quote:*   

> In addition to the AIGLX support, the fglrx 8.42.3 driver includes X.Org server 1.4 support, video playback improvements, more performance improvements, and Rialto AGP fixes. While this driver quite promptly supports X.Org 7.3 / X server 1.4, it does not contain Linux 2.6.23 kernel support. The Linux 2.6.23 support isn't found in fglrx 8.42.3 due to issues with x86_64 support. However, we do expect that fglrx 8.43 will contain the Linux 2.6.23 kernel support.
> 
> 

 

----------

## canduc17

Ok, con il kernel 2.6.22 e seguendo questa guida, sono riuscito ad installare i driver e a far partire con essi il server X.

L'unico problema rimasto è che

```
candooc canduc # glxinfo | grep direct

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Contate che sto lavorando su un kernel a 64 bit sul mio AMD Athlon 64 Mobile.

Il mio xorg.conf è questo (creato con aticonfig, che ha aggiunto righe a quello vecchio):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "drm"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 80.5

   VertRefresh  60.0 - 85.0

   ModeLine     "1280x1024_60.00" 108.9 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

   Option       "Accel" "true"

   Option       "backingstore" "true"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "AccelMethod" "EXA"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option       "mtrr" "off"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" #perchè non l'ho compilato come modulo

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "on"

   Option       "DynamicClocks" "On"

        # Consigli forum Gentoo

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

e il log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) dopo l'avvio del server X è:

```

...

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov  3 14:51:42 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xfb9f0000/16, I/O @ 0xb000/8, BIOS @ 0xfb9c0000/17

Version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x4E50) found

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x1942)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfb9f0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 13 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 0)

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (400, 300) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (81, 67)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfb9f0000 - 0xfb9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeaff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfdc00 - 0xfebfdcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xfb9c0000 - 0xfb9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfb9f0000 - 0xfb9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [22] 0   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00005040 - 0x0000507f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000503f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

[atiddx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Ho tolto da questo file un sacco di righe (II) informational, per farlo più corto e leggibile...

Secondo voi dove sta l'errore?

----------

## Onip

```
# eselect opengl list
```

 cosa dice?

hai provato a settare le opengl fornite dal driver ati?

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok. hai lo stesso problema che ho avuto anche io.

ho semplicemente risolto facendo un puntatore dentro "/usr/lib" a "/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1"

facile e veloce.  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Evvai!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

darkmanPPT sei stato provvidenziale!

Nel mio caso le directory erano un po' diverse, quindi ho fatto

```
candooc canduc # ln -snf /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
```

et voilà

```
candooc canduc # ln -snf /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1

candooc canduc # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

Grazie a tutti, adesso posso strippare definitivamente installando compiz-fusion!

----------

## darkmanPPT

al dilà del tuo problema io mi chiedevo come mai il programma non andasse a cercarsi di default le librerie in /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

uhm.. non esiste qualche variabile d'ambiente da settare in modo che mi cerchi le librerie là dentro?

boh.. è una idea.. ma dentro /etc/env.d/ ci sono un po' di file che hanno varibili d'ambiente..

non dovrebbe impostarsi qualcosa là dentro?

perchè io la libGL.so.x non l'ho mai avuta dentro /usr/lib

e a riprova di questo ho provato con gli ultimi driver ati stabili e difatti in qualche modo lui capisce, credo, di andarsi a cercare la libreria dentro la directory sopracitata.

come mai questo non lo fa?

cioè.. invece di fare dei link che potrebbero sputtanarmi il sistema (meno linko e meglio sto).. c'è qualche variabile d'ambiente a riguardo?

qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ai_ja_nai

Comunque il driver presente sull'overlay di Sabayon funziona perfettamente, è tutto up and running, a 64 bit e con xorg-x11 7.3, xorg-server 1.4!  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

ho copiato l'ebuild dall'overlay sabayon e seguendo questa guida ho installato (per la prima volta) i driver closed. Purtroppo (meglio gli open, no?) devo dire che ho notato diversi miglioramenti:

a) blender non presenta più certi 'difetti' grafici come prima

b) games-arcade/smc finalmente funziona (prima andava a scatti)

c) posso finalmente usare il suspend2ram, con gli open funzionava tutto, ma al riavvio avevo lo schermo nero.

Aiglx non l'ho provato ancora, se avrò voglia e tempo lo farò.

----------

